# Is this genuine not modern repop?



## oaks6810 (Oct 31, 2021)

Found this at yard sale recently my gut says it's real but wanted to check with experts seeing as so many of modern reopo Weaton bottles out there.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 31, 2021)

Wow that is an incredible yard sale find!  Maybe the best yard sale find I've seen posted on here.  Admittedly I'm no expert on flasks but I've never heard of any reproduction bottle having an iron pontil.  It's definitely not a Wheaton or anything like that, which were made using modern methods and look nothing like yours.


----------



## oaks6810 (Oct 31, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that is an incredible yard sale find!  Maybe the best yard sale find I've seen posted on here.  Admittedly I'm no expert on flasks but I've never heard of any reproduction bottle having an iron pontil.  It's definitely not a Wheaton or anything like that, which were made using modern methods and look nothing like yours.


Thanks I actually only paid $1.  It was big open house sale towards end of the day. Lots of antique dealers there and I was leary about it being genuine because so many others overlooked it.  Assuming it's real.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 31, 2021)

oaks6810 said:


> Thanks I actually only paid $1.  It was big open house sale towards end of the day. Lots of antique dealers there and I was leary about it being genuine because so many others overlooked it.  Assuming it's real.


Isn’t that worth $1,000 ? Absolutely incredible find. Honestly, you can hit it really good sometimes. People are respectfully ignorant and don’t know how much money they have in their hands. Isn’t that a common thing in privy digging on people’s property? They don’t know their local bottles are valuable, thus you can walk away with hundreds or thousands dollars worth of bottles. It didn’t take me long to understand the value of bottles without researching. It’s something I call “Antique logic”.


----------



## yacorie (Oct 31, 2021)

100% authentic - great find and Youll have no issue selling it if you’re interested.  It’s a Jenny Lind scroll flask - very rare


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 1, 2021)

The iron pontil is a dead giveaway that it's the real Mccoy.    I know of no repro with an iron pontil.

Don't know what it's worth but it's not a common one and you sure as heck are going to recoup your dollar.   

Jim G


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 1, 2021)

What an awesome find!  If you are looking for more information, it appears to be a GI-108 in McKearin.  It's a beauty and very scarce.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 1, 2021)

oaks6810 said:


> Found this at yard sale recently my gut says it's real but wanted to check with experts seeing as so many of modern reopo Weaton bottles out there.


Unbelievable! This is why I love going to yard and estate sales. It can happen! My best purchase was when I paid $6 for a bottle that is worth around $1,200. This one however, beats my best purchase! Congrats on your find!


----------



## oaks6810 (Nov 1, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> What an awesome find!  If you are looking for more information, it appears to be a GI-108 in McKearin.  It's a beauty and very scarce.


Thanks for information. I don't thinking it's the GI-108 because that's a pt. I think this is qt. Stands about 9" tall.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 1, 2021)

oaks6810 said:


> Found this at yard sale recently my gut says it's real but wanted to check with experts seeing as so many of modern reopo Weaton bottles out there.


Please take good care of this to the utmost of your ability. DO NOT WASH WITH STANDARD WATER. Distilled water is the best choice for something like this. This actually should only require a stream on the outside and no inside cleaning. If you would like, you can give it a good clean with the spray version of Bar Keepers Friend. Works wonders. I also suggest felt/ velcro protectors for the bottom. Great museum quality piece.


----------



## oaks6810 (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for information everyone. I figured it was legit just bit surprised had questions it being so cheap at a house sale.   Here are better pics in the sun light.  Definitely might be small chip at lip though but rest of bottle looks great perfect.


----------



## oaks6810 (Nov 1, 2021)

Few more pics


----------



## sandchip (Nov 2, 2021)

Great (and authentic) score!  Most Jeny Linds have open pontils, if I'm remembering correctly.  That fat IP makes it all the more desireable to me.  I'd mess my drawers if I found something like that at a yard sale for a buck.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 2, 2021)

It's gonna be a GI-110, listed as rare.  Prettiest of the three molds, and with the strong iron pontil and great glass character, it's a goodie.  The chip don't help matters, but the other attributes make up for it.


----------



## oaks6810 (Nov 2, 2021)

sandchip said:


> It's gonna be a GI-110, listed as rare.  Prettiest of the three molds, and with the strong iron pontil and great glass character, it's a goodie.  The chip don't help matters, but the other attributes make up for it.


Interesting yes that's what my I was thinking either 110 or think it was GI-100   It's definitely a qt size.  My book might not have it listed but it doesn't list one having a iron pontil. Hmm?


----------



## sandchip (Nov 2, 2021)

oaks6810 said:


> Interesting yes that's what my I was thinking either 110 or think it was GI-100   It's definitely a qt size.  My book might not have it listed but it doesn't list one having a iron pontil. Hmm?


The GI-100 is a calabash mold, unless you meant to type 109.  The 110 is the only one of the three Jeny Lind lyre molds with the vines running up the sides.


----------



## oaks6810 (Nov 2, 2021)

sandchip said:


> The GI-100 is a calabash mold, unless you meant to type 109.  The 110 is the only one of the three Jeny Lind lyre molds with the vines running up the sides.


I probably need a updated book one I'm looking at is from early 90s.   Numbers are bit different.  I appreciate the info.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 3, 2021)

oaks6810 said:


> Thanks for information everyone. I figured it was legit just bit surprised had questions it being so cheap at a house sale.   Here are better pics in the sun light.  Definitely might be small chip at lip though but rest of bottle looks great perfect.


Sick score. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Nov 3, 2021)

It’s a doozy - love it


----------



## sandchip (Nov 4, 2021)

oaks6810 said:


> I probably need a updated book one I'm looking at is from early 90s.   Numbers are bit different.  I appreciate the info.


Sometimes, older is better.  This book has yet to be topped for identifying early flasks.  I got mine from the late Carl Sturm at the Orlando show back in '86.  He told me ink had been spilled on it, but that wasn't a big deal to me.  Has to be the best 15 bucks I've ever spent.


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 4, 2021)

I've always loved the lyre mold Jenny Linds.    So much more interesting than the basic calabash.

Jim G


----------



## dab46 (Nov 5, 2021)

what a find that's what this hobby is all about.


----------



## jwpevahouse (Nov 6, 2021)

Excellent find, reproduction bottles do not usually have an iron pontil. I can't remember seeing any repro with an iron pointil, they are usually an open glass pontil.


----------

